# HALLO  GPS punkte gesucht!!!!



## flxndxr84 (17. September 2013)

Kennt sich jemand an der Ostsee zwischen Kühlungsborn und Warnemünde aus??????|kopfkrat


----------



## Windelwilli (17. September 2013)

*AW: HALLO  GPS punkte gesucht!!!!*

schöner Strand und das Wasser geht bis ans Ufer.


----------



## STORM_2012 (17. September 2013)

*AW: HALLO  GPS punkte gesucht!!!!*

Ne Seebrücke gibt es da auch#y


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (18. September 2013)

*AW: HALLO  GPS punkte gesucht!!!!*

Ich hab soviele Punkte auf dem GPS ,ich bekomme sie garnicht mehr runter.
Gruß


----------



## vermesser (18. September 2013)

*AW: HALLO  GPS punkte gesucht!!!!*



flunder84 schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand an der Ostsee zwischen Kühlungsborn und Warnemünde aus??????|kopfkrat



Ja, ein bißchen  !


----------



## flxndxr84 (18. September 2013)

*AW: HALLO  GPS punkte gesucht!!!!*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> schöner Strand und das Wasser geht bis ans Ufer.


 das ist doch mal fürn Anfang gar nicht schlecht,nun bin ich schlauer!!!!#q


----------



## flxndxr84 (20. September 2013)

*AW: HALLO  GPS punkte gesucht!!!!*

Hallo kann mir hier niemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Raubfisch (20. September 2013)

*AW: HALLO  GPS punkte gesucht!!!!*

da ich gerade voll bin hole ich mal ne tüte chips und drück ab und zu mal F5, mal gucken


----------



## Fuhlman (21. September 2013)

*AW: HALLO  GPS punkte gesucht!!!!*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> da ich gerade voll bin hole ich mal ne tüte chips und drück ab und zu mal F5, mal gucken



Jo Christian, Prost und guten Hunger... 
Bis Sonntag.. #h

#g#g#g


----------



## Klaus S. (22. September 2013)

*AW: HALLO  GPS punkte gesucht!!!!*

. ..          ... .. .
..     ... ...   . ..

Mehr hab ich auch nicht


----------



## Sammael (22. September 2013)

*AW: HALLO  GPS punkte gesucht!!!!*

moin flxndxr84

wenn du keine konkreten fragen stellst, bekommst du auch keine konkreten antworten...
und erwarte nihct, dass dir jemand hier seine hotspots verrät, da guckste in die röhre


----------

